# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Anguilla reinvention with new hotels and services

## JEK

Courtesy: Anacaona Boutique Hotel

The 35 square-mile island of Anguilla is gearing up for new hotel developments this fall. Heres what you can look forward to if youre traveling there.
Tradewind Aviation, a provider for first-class short range flights serving difficult-to-reach destinations, will begin nonstop service between Anguilla and San Juan, Puerto Rico on October 31. Flights will be offered Thursday through Monday, with morning and afternoon flights in both directions being offered. To book flights, click here.
Malliouhana Hotel & Spa is undergoing a restoration that will have 55 rooms, two beaches, two restaurants and bars, sports and fitness facilities, and a 15,000 square-foot spa. Most of the renovated areas will open in early 2014.
Zemi Beach Resort and Spa is expected to be completed in 2015 and will feature 28 two- and three-bedroom residences priced between $2 million and $3.1 million. Residents and renters will have access to on-site restaurants, wine cellar, bars and lounges, infinity pools, spa, fitness center, and yoga terrace.
When Anacaona Boutique Hotel reopens on November 1, it will feature a Balinese spa that offers traditional and exotic treatments. Prices start at $45. Complimentary Tai Chi classes will also be offered several times a week.

----------


## LindaP

So glad to hear they are fixing up the Malliouhana; it's such a beautiful piece of property, right on the cliff.
  We will have to check it out in February, when we go to that "other" island. :cool:

----------


## Peter NJ

Linda I think the same group who bought IDF on SBH bought Mali and you are correct a beautiful spot..I remember going in there 20 years ago as a wide eyed young guy and thinking I was hot sh$t hanging out in a place like that..Mali was the first place ever I experienced a free hot tray of wonderful snacks could be had with just an ordered bottle of Heineken needless to say it was on our stop every night..Then we would ride over to CJ and drink our faces off <LOL>for $20 bucks for two of us because Simon the bartender liked us..

----------


## amyb

Mali--a great spot for sunset

----------


## amyb

And music by the barefoot  singer, SPRAKA

----------


## andynap

We could see the exotic white villas of Mali from the Grand Case Beach Club in St. Martin. We wondered then what they were like. Although we visited Anguilla many times we never got around to seeing that resort.

----------


## KevinS

Peter, was it the group that bought IDF, or the group that sold IDF that bought Mali?  LVMH, the group that bought IDF, are rumored to also be after Taiwana.

----------


## JEK

> Peter, was it the group that bought IDF, or the group that sold IDF that bought Mali?  LVMH, the group that bought IDF, are rumored to also be after Taiwana.



  Owned by Auberge Resorts.

----------


## Rosemary

Peter-sounds great.  Fun memories. Makes me want to go right now!

----------


## Peter NJ

My sister just made reservations tonight..4 night Mom daughter get away in November.







> Peter-sounds great.  Fun memories. Makes me want to go right now!

----------


## Peter NJ

AJ Capital Partners Announces the Acquisition of Anguilla's Malliouhana Hotel & Spa																																																																														     

  



          

     



CHICAGO, Feb. 20, 2013 /PRNewswire/ -- Adventurous Journeys Capital Partners (AJ Capital Partners) today announced that it has acquired the renowned Malliouhana Hotel & Spa located in Anguilla. The new ownership group plans to make significant improvements and has retained luxury hotel developer and operator Auberge Resorts to lead the renovation and repositioning of the resort.
"Malliouhana has a storied history as one of the most exclusive destinations in the Caribbean.  We are thrilled to reintroduce the property to the thousands of guests who already have terrific memories there and to those guests who will make new ones at Malliouhana," said Ben Weprin, Founder and CEO of AJ Capital Partners. "The unique character and charm of the property will be celebrated and enhanced to provide a sophisticated and relaxed experience. The Government of Anguilla and the Roydon Family have been tremendously supportive in allowing us the opportunity to own and operate this distinctive property."
"Malliouhana has been the flagship of Anguilla luxury tourism product and was the first five-star luxury hotel in Anguilla," said the Hon. Haydn Hughes, Parliamentary Secretary for Tourism, Anguilla. "We are confident that AJ Capital Partners will not only revive this hotel, but exceed the lofty heights which it attained in the 1980s and 1990s. I speak on behalf of the people of Anguilla as the elected leader and look forward to a long and fruitful relationship with these highly acclaimed developers."  
"The Malliouhana was built by my father, Leon Roydon, and has been in our family's care for a generation," said Nigel Roydon, who previously served as the hotel's general manager. "It has been an honor and a pleasure to work alongside my father to manage the resort, which represents such a special gathering place for so many. We are pleased that it will be cared for by new families who have thoughtful plans for its future operation."
A landmark resort in the Caribbean, the 55-room Malliouhana sits high on a prime 20-acre beachfront site overlooking Meads Bay and Turtle Bay. The resort features one of the finest natural beaches in arguably the most exclusive and highest barrier-to-entry islands of the Caribbean. Accommodations range from spacious guest rooms starting at 700-square-feet in size to private beachfront villas. Amenities include two restaurants, a 15,000-square-foot spa and extensive fitness facilities.  
The sellers were advised by Rick Newton of Resort Capital Partners.
*About AJ Capital Partners*
Adventurous Journeys Capital Partners, based in Chicago, is an accomplished team of hospitality and real estate investors whose innate passion is to create a one-of-a kind portfolio of timeless assets. The company's mission is to achieve optimal risk adjusted returns for its investors who are seeking long-term capital investments. The group develops, owns, and operates commercial and hospitality assets and businesses throughout the United States, Mexico, and the Caribbean including the renowned Isle De France Hotel located on St. Barth's. AJ Capital Partners continues to grow its portfolio of luxury lodging investments, firmly establishing the group as visionary leaders in the lifestyle-driven investment industry. For more information, please visit http://www.ajcapitalpartners.com/portfolio.php
SOURCE  AJ Capital Partners


			   		  	 	 RELATED LINKS
http://www.ajcapitalpartners.com

----------


## Peter NJ

Owned by who?







> Owned by Auberge Resorts.

----------


## JEK

Okay, restored and managed by Auberge Resorts. AJ is the one that was bought out by LVMH.

----------


## KevinS

Sometimes you need a scorecard in order to keep up with the facts.

And then there are the rumors...

----------

